# Leather Cleaner



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I'm struggling to find a leather cleaner that I'm really happy with, I've tried the AG and it was okay and I have used Zymol in the past which wasn't a bad product but that was a few years ago, anyone any recommendations? :wall:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently ordered this mate:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/gliptone-liquid-leather-gentle-cleaner-500ml/prod_333.html

So far it's pretty good and I'll be using it again tomorrow.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The best results ive getting was with Plannet Polishes Pro Leather cleaner followed by their Leather Maintain. Made my Recaro seats like new.


----------



## steveineson (Jan 2, 2010)

I quite like Poorboys Natural look, it leaves a really natural look to the leather in my opinion.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Furniture Clinic 'Ultra Clean', every time for me :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I used the Raceglaze cleaner and protector from Polished Bliss which seemed to do a good job!

Have to admit though the Rejuvenator from Surf City Garage was just sooo easy to use as it's literally a one step product - I did a BMW 5-Series with Black leather and it really seemed to soften it up a tad too, i was very impressed!

I did one front seat with the Raceglaze kit and the other with the Voodoo Blend "Rejuvenator" and I thought it smelt better, was easier / quicker to use and overall left a better finish (for 1/2 the price too).

This was the one
http://www.shyauto.com/b-surf-city-garage---voodoo-blend-leather-rejuvenator-b-1571-p.asp


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Paragon said:


> Furniture Clinic 'Ultra Clean', :thumb:


this is very good, large bottle size and good price ( was on offer when I bought it ... give them a call to see if they have a deal on. ):thumb:
have also got :-
LTT stuff - very good but quite expensive, smaller size than above :thumb:
RaceGlaze Leather Cleaner - a good choice and price, slighty thicker liquid than above two products


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Swissvax Leathercleaner& Leathermilk?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I recently ordered this mate:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/gliptone-liquid-leather-gentle-cleaner-500ml/prod_333.html
> 
> So far it's pretty good and I'll be using it again tomorrow.


+1 :thumb: Plus their conditioner, used it again last weekend doing my 9 hour interior detail :doublesho, Leaves a nice matte finish :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sonus used to do a great twin pack, but they have changed the formula on it now and it leaves a bit of a glossy look. The one before was very matt.

Zanio leather stuff also leaves a slight sheen, as does Poorboys, so I think the Gliptone stuff is my number one now.


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

I've just used Gliptone on my pC chair of all things.

Cleaner worked well and the conditioner has left a satin shine with a very strong smell of new leather. 

As the chair is black I can't tell how dirty or clean it was before / after but highly satisfied here by the apparent result.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Very impressed with Dr Leather Wipes they leave a clean matt finish on my audi leather.

No messing around with creams/sprays/conditioners and cleaning cloths, just wipe away and dispose when done.

Looking forward to purchasing their cleaning solution too

Hope that helps


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Depends on what sort of cleaning you are needing to do. 
For deep cleaning you will need a foam cleaner which is the most effective way of getting a thorough clean on your leather. The foam allows you to give the cleaner dwell time on the leather so that the dirt can be lifted more easily. The foam holds the dirt to prevent it from being simply swirled around on the leather.
For maintenance cleaning try Auto Ultra Maintain which is a cleaner/protector in one and can be used as often as you need to to keep the leather clean and in good condition. 
Hope this helps
Judyb
:wave: 10% off all orders from DW members and trade prices for detailers also available.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> I recently ordered this mate:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/gliptone-liquid-leather-gentle-cleaner-500ml/prod_333.html
> 
> So far it's pretty good and I'll be using it again tomorrow.


Another + 1 for the liquid leather, been using it for years, best I have ever used.
Warm up the leather then dampen it, then clean using the soft nail brush, don't scrub though, just brush it.
Then remove with a damp cloth, & then again with a dry towel, allow to dry then apply the conditioner.
You can also get a scuff master kit to touch in any scuffs, worn bits etc.


----------



## siscobmw (Dec 27, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> I recently ordered this mate:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/gliptone-liquid-leather-gentle-cleaner-500ml/prod_333.html
> 
> So far it's pretty good and I'll be using it again tomorrow.





cocos said:


> Swissvax Leathercleaner& Leathermilk?


Hi , I write here as I want a good cleaner for my beige leather too....
the car is 2 years old, 5900 kms on it, but beige with blue denim jeans is starting to get dirty , not blu, but dirty....

I have cleaner fluid from swissvax and its milk, do you think is enough?
Do I try gliptone?

have I to try soap and water before?
any other suggestion is very appreciated!
Thank you!
Francesco from Italy and his car :
http://picasaweb.google.it/siscobmw/BMWZ4Sdrive30i# 
so you know the color of the leather...


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

The dye from the denim may look like dirt as it sometimes casts a 'dirty' look to the leather but this needs to be dealt with as dye transfer which cannot generally be removed by standard cleaning products. Try a jean & Dye Transfer Remover Kit which is specifically formulated for this problem

Auto Ultra Foam will give you dwell time which will enable any dirt in the leather to be lifted safely and successfully.

On pale leathers it is crucial to use a leather protection product together with regular cleaning (you can use Auto Ultra Protect and Auto Ultra Maintain)and these steps will help stop dye transfer problems.

Hope this helps - contact me if you need any further help and don't forget your 10% DW discount
Judyb


----------



## siscobmw (Dec 27, 2010)

thank you , now It' s time to go home from work.....tonight I will look with attention to the links and let you know !
Thank you!

Francesco


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

*White leather and carbon fibre*

I have searched the results for leather cleaner but wondering are some products more suited For pure White leather seats which are in nearly new condition with very slight marks which I would like to get rid of. Also I want something that will protect the leather and give it the out of box look. 
The seats also have pure carbon backs what products can be used on this?

Thanks


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

some great help and advice


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

On pure White leather seats regular maintenance is the key together with a good leather protector to help stop dye transfer.
If the leather is new protect with Auto Ultra Potect and then clean regularly with Auto Ultra Maintain. The Auto Maintain may also get out the slight marks that you have but depending what has caused the marks they may need a deep cleaner.
These products have been tested for very regular use on auto leather and will leave your leather looking and feeling as new and will not build up on the surface to cause any build up that will alter the way it looks or feels.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Leather cleaner and conditioner*

How you doin!

I use the Autoglym leather cleaner (does the job) followed by the Gliptone liquid leather conditioner.
The conditoner works well and has a nice classic leather smell.

Give it a go. :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

No need for a conditioner with newer car leathers.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gliptone only thing i would ever use on leather, The Orange gel cleaner lifts dirt very well, can be agitated with a small brush if needs be. 
The Cream Conditioner leaves no shine and leaves a fantastic smell to the leather, 

Imo Gliptone beats zymol and Ag hands down. 

Clean your Car sell both. :


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Rich,
I used the Gliptone cleaner and conditioner this weekend and it was really good.Took the leather from being lifeless back to looking and smelling like new. Hope this helps. Paul.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

another gliptone fan in the showroom i just did my cream leather with it on the R Design


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

LTT products are the absolute business, they are relatively expensive, but when you want the best you get what you pay for.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i regularly use LTT and also have had excellent results from Raceglaze leather cleaner (gold thick liquid)


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Robw757 said:


> LTT products are the absolute business, they are relatively expensive, but when you want the best you get what you pay for.


Thanks Rob

Don't forget you can buy all our auto products at trade prices if you have a detailing business. Otherwise we give DW members 10% discount on all our retail products.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## diya (Jun 29, 2011)

Try the leather cleaner from ProTech www.protech.mc


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

So whats classed as " newer leather".

Ive a 2001 e46 with cream leather. ive cleaned using Gliptone ( orange gel ). Should i condition or not?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

CliffNotes® Version

Simple cleaning and protection steps that will prolong the life of finished leather. The type of leather upholstery used by 95% of OEM is a multi strata covering over the leather hide; pigmentation (colour) and an abrasion resistant urethane. Finished leather s only requirement is to be kept clean and protected, urethane doesn't require conditioning or rejuvenation

An acrylic and polyurethane resin binder system is used to improve flexibility, fastness and adhesion to the leather, then two or three aqueous (water- based) pigmented base coat applications, and then a clear aqueous (water- based) top coat is applied, which usually includes additives to give it a soft feel and abrasion resistance as well as a limited amount of 'slide' to assist in entering and exiting the vehicle as the final stage of the finishing process. 

Identifying characteristics - this type of surface; it will also have an even shine. 

The water-drop absorbency test- water drops will 'bead' on the surface

Absorbency rate -Low

(a) Clean - as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear. Use a aqueous (water- based) foam cleaner (Leather Master™ Foam Cleaner) on ventilated seats

(b) Hydrated - use aqueous (water- based) products that do not contain oils and/or waxes, check the label if they do then don't use them. Clean surfaces with a damp towel.

(c) Protected - is essential as it will protect the surface finish (Leather Master™ - Protection Cream) as a sacrificial layer and makes dirt easier to clean off and an ultra violet protective product (UVR) will preserve the finish.

Leather Master™ - Protection Cream (a Scotchgard™ type product specifically formulated for lather) the polymers penetrate the surface of finished leather and cross-link to form a durable protective film that is breathable and keeps the leather supple. Being aqueous (water- based) it restores moisture to finished leather and provides a protective barrier against every kind of soiling, water, oil, alcohol-based stains and perspiration marks. 


(d) Patina - this is NOT a conditioner per se but is used to improve and maintain the tactile feel and lustre to ensure the leather remains soft and supple; apply Leather Master™ Soft Touch (ex Soft Vital) and allow to dry for approx 20 minutes, finally using a clean dry 100% cotton micro fibre towel buff to a matte sheen.

The hides used for automobile upholstery are treated with fat liquor and then sealed at the tannery. The only 'conditioning' required for finished leather upholstery is hydration; oil-based products cannot permeate the finish (urethane pigmentation or covering) that is used in 95% plus of modern automobiles

_Always keep in mind that you're dealing with the finished coating on the leather and not with the leather hide itself _


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> CliffNotes® Version
> 
> Simple cleaning and protection steps that will prolong the life of finished leather. The type of leather upholstery used by 95% of OEM is a multi strata covering over the leather hide; pigmentation (colour) and an abrasion resistant urethane. Finished leather s only requirement is to be kept clean and protected, urethane doesn't require conditioning or rejuvenation
> 
> ...


Is this just someone plugging certain products????

I just wanted to knw if i should use a conditioner after gliptone leather cleaner on a 2001 leather interior????

Some people say you dont need a conditoner on "newer" leathers, but what are we classing as "newer"????


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Newer leather usually has a uv coating over it Mark so conditioning is of no use iirc


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Newer leather usually has a uv coating over it Mark so conditioning is of no use iirc


Thats what i read geoff and that a conditiner wouldnt "get into" the leather to do an good.

My question was thought "What year is "Newer leather" from ?????


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Recommended Products*



mark328 said:


> Is this just someone plugging certain products????
> 
> I just wanted to knw if i should use a conditioner after gliptone leather cleaner on a 2001 leather interior????
> 
> Some people say you dont need a conditoner on "newer" leathers, but what are we classing as "newer"????



In the interest of full disclosure, I am in no way affiliated with, employed by, have any vested interest, or in any way receive compensation from the sale or distribution of any of the product lines reviewed or the company that manufactures or markets it. No endorsement of companies or their products mentioned is intended, nor is criticism implied of similar companies or their products if they are omitted.

There is a great deal of conflicting information on leather care being put out by the leather experts themselves who use baffling pseudo scientific techno speak as another marketing ploy, which makes it difficult to find a **********, unbiased answer. *Here is one ********** truth -you are dealing with the leathers finish, not the hide itself*

I purchase all the products I use, so the endorsement is entirely personal and commercially unbiased, the product recommendation is based on "Does exactly what it says on the box" and it _suits my detailing goals_. I have tested the products mentioned and have found that they will perform the task more than adequately using the methodology and tools cited, which may or may not be the same as those recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I highly rate Furniture Clinics Ultra Clean followed by there protection cream

I can bet my life on it you will be impressed with it

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Care_Kit.php

Trust me i use it all the time it just 'works' and is affordable.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

mark328 said:


> Thats what i read geoff and that a conditiner wouldnt "get into" the leather to do an good.
> 
> My question was thought "What year is "Newer leather" from ?????


Would also like to know the answer to this.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Rich

I'm using the AG leather cleaner followed by Gliptone leather conditoner.
I get a greeat finish on my leather.
Gliptone smells good too, leather!!! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi
Use the Gliptone leather conditioner to follow the cleaner
Moisturises the leather. Good stuff mate


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I highly rate Furniture Clinics Ultra Clean followed by there protection cream
> 
> I can bet my life on it you will be impressed with it
> 
> ...


+1 for this , sorted the cream:thumb: sofa out big time


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i'm looking at new stuff to use, but having used Gliptone separate cleaner and conditioner is this the way to go?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Leather does not require 'conditioning' with anything other than water.

Keep your leather clean by protecting it with a leather protector and then regular cleaning. 
Adding 'conditioners' which generally contain oils and waxes will change the appearance of your leather over time as dirt will build up on the surface and cause a sheen.

Using the correct care methods and products will not alter the factory finish.

The type of leather you have is 'coated' leather. This is essentially a 'painted' leather 
with a clear coat finish over the top. The leather may or may not be dyed through with 
aniline dyes prior to the finish coating.

Essentially it is this top coating that needs looking after. 
Cleaning is vitally important as the top coat will wear away if allowed to become dirty. 
Dirt on the surface will also become ground into the finish by constant abrassion.

'Conditioners', balms, feeds etc (traditionally oil and wax based) cannot penetrate this 
finish so are not worth applying - they can also leave behind residues on the finish which will only attract more dirt if allowed to remain. 'Conditioners' will not do any 
protecting on leather even if they say they do as there will not be enough active 
ingredient in them to do anything.

A protector will make the finish easier to clean and also inhibit dye transfer etc 
on pale coloured leathers.

Leather however finished has to remain breathable and it will allow the movement of 
moisture back and forth (transpiration) so the use of water based cleaners and 
protectors will keep the leather correctly hydrated which is essentail to keeping it in 
good condition.

Leather needs a little regular care and attention and this can be done with a maintenance product rather than a deep clean which you would then only need to do once or twice a year depending on usage and colour.

The routine for correct care should be

Protect from new Auto Ultra Protect
Maintain with a regular clean or maintenance product Auto Ultra MaintainDeep clean with a foam cleaner once or twice a year Auto Ultra Foam

Simple steps of cleaning & protecting will prolong the life of the finish on the leather

Download your free Car Care Leaflet

Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks

but sounds like a plug of what you are selling. if it wasn't your brand you are selling, what would you use and why?

first i heard about what you said about the conditioner


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Ive been using APC 10:1 on my cars leather seats for the past 8 years. Once a week a quick wipe down and every few months a deep clean with a soft bristled brush to work the foam into the grain.
Leather remains matt, and feels like new, just like it should be.
Ive piled over 50k of miles on some cars and the top coat was not compromised in any way. The key is to clean little and often to avoid the build up of dirt. Ive never used a conditioner


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

p1tse said:


> thanks
> 
> but sounds like a plug of what you are selling. if it wasn't your brand you are selling, what would you use and why?
> 
> first i heard about what you said about the conditioner


It may be a plug for their own products..... but LTT products are very good :thumb: 
have used them in my car as well as some others , as i stated in my post above , are a little dearer than some but do what they say on the bottle. Very nice to use , leaves a good finish and not slippery... like some i've used.
Tested on one time, did Drivers side with LTT and Passengers with another make , noticable visual difference in look, matt on LTT side , shiny on other , non slippery on LTT, other side would have rivalled an ice rink !!! 2 days latter had had enough complaints so redid passenger side with LTT ..foam cleaner then Protect ... back to the same as drivers side ...no more complaints


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

p1tse said:


> thanks
> 
> but sounds like a plug of what you are selling. if it wasn't your brand you are selling, what would you use and why?
> 
> first i heard about what you said about the conditioner


You are free to ignore any vendor cited products, but the reasoning for using water-based leather care as opposed to oil-based is sound advice


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks. No I'm not ignoring, just taking in all the details given
Is there forum discount ? 

Been some years since buying leather cleaner as my glipton cleaner and conditioner has lasted and back then all the raves and recommendation was them without costing and many getting good results. To me I had no real complaints, but could be left sticky if not applied and wiped over correctly.

Hence back now asking.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

DW members get 10% discount on any purchases from LTT. Trade prices are also available for larger quantities. Email [email protected] to claim your discounts.
Hope this helps
Cheers 
Judyb


----------

